# Well, I hope everyone on here is ready for me................



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Some of the current posts in one of the topics have brought me to let everyone know; on June 3rd I will be having a complete right knee replacement surgery. They will evaluate my progress two to three weeks later and if I'm doing well the left knee will be replaced two weeks after that. It's going to be a long summer of rehab and being a royal pain in the a$$ to my wife. *You think I'm on here a lot now, wait till then.* My main concern is getting stir crazy. My wife has already told me if I start driving her crazier than I do already she is going to drive me to one of the local small lakes, set my a$$ up on a shore and come back and get me at dark. I'm good with that until she tries to tie an anchor to my ankle, you know for safety issues (wink, wink). LOL I don't know though, fishing without honey do's, maybe there is a bright side to this after all. Both knees are bone on bone on the inside of the joints and no meds are helping with the pain anymore. As of right now elk hunting is out this year and probably would have been anyway due to an inability to walk more than a couple of blocks without stopping and sitting to give the knees a rest. Guess I made a charitable donation the State of Colorado Fish & Game for my elk license. I'm good with that though, our DNR is the only State Department here that seems to have their feces consolidated. Yes I originally blew out both knees in high school football and after high school jumping off of running horses for two and a half years didn't do them any good either. I guess if I would have known I was going to live this long, I would have taken better care of myself. NOT! I wouldn't do anything different, my life's been a blast. As time gets closer I'll post more.

As I've said before, "it's not the years , it's the milage".


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Thanks for the warning Mike, lol

No, really hope everything goes ok and it should. I know a couple of guys that have had both knees replaced and they are doing very well now.Good luck when the time comes and I will be looking foward to some more posts for you, as I always enjoy them.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Thanks Ed!!!!


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

I know a guy that had both knees replaced and he was back out in the field a month after the last one was done. Amazing what the doctors can do now. You are going to be just fine. Just don't irratate the wife too bad while your at home. She might use the anchor around your neck. LOL

Good luck.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Good luck, the mileage has also caught up to me, unfortunately I still have to work. Looking forward to the extra posts from you.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

sorry to hear about the knees

but will be looking forward to more posts from you


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Thanks guys, that means a lot! Another thing is it WILL give me more time to give the Politicians hell........


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

220swift said:


> Thanks guys, that means a lot! Another thing is it WILL give me more time to give the Politicians hell........


alright, i feel sorry for them now

ok not really,they are going to get what they deserve


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Good luck Mike! We will help keep ya busy.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Thanks Rick!


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Hey Buddy----Rehab is the tough part--make sure you work hard through it---The harder you work the better the recovery---My Gal Sharon had the first one done a year ago Feb and the Second done last Oct----rough summer and fall--But She is now fully recovered and Glad she had them replaced---She been doing good since Jan---gets better all the time---One tough Lady-She said the second one was easier than the first-Everyone has a different pain tolerance and recovery time ---I'm Glad I have good Knees at 66 I'm not that tough :hot: ---Do every things the Dr and rehab nurse say's You'll do good---------sb --A older Buddy at 81 had one done last fall --doing good but having a hard time getting use to his new knee*


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Thanks SB, I remember you posting about Sharon's and I'm glad she's doing well. All I know is I'm really ready for the daily and nightly pain to now have an end I can expect.

Thanks again!


----------



## huntertibbs (Feb 15, 2013)

Good luck, my father in law just had his done a couple months ago. He has no more pain and is ready to take the quads out and go fishing, something he hasn't felt like doing in almost 4 years

**hillbilly brotherhood**


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I'll keep you and the wife in my thoughts and prayers Mike. I'll pray she doesn't kill you, or leave you at the lake overnight smelling like one legged bear bait.


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

Good Luck With the Surgery Man! Hopefully the Recovery Won't Be too Rough on Ya! In Our thoughts and Prayers!


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Good Luck with your surgery... I wish they could replace the disc in my lower back! I been out of work for almost 4 years... it's no fun stuck @ home...


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

huntertibbs said:


> Good luck, my father in law just had his done a couple months ago. He has no more pain and is ready to take the quads out and go fishing, something he hasn't felt like doing in almost 4 years **hillbilly brotherhood**


Thanks for the encourgement!!!!!!


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

youngdon said:


> I'll keep you and the wife in my thoughts and prayers Mike. I'll pray she doesn't kill you, or leave you at the lake overnight smelling like one legged bear bait.


Thanks Don, and I'm sure your right about the wife.....LMAO


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

ReidRH said:


> Good Luck With the Surgery Man! Hopefully the Recovery Won't Be too Rough on Ya! In Our thoughts and Prayers!


Thank you!!!!! I appreciate it.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Stonegod said:


> Good luck with your knee surgery Mike!!! I wish you a speedy recovery!!!!....I don't think it'll be as bad nor take as long to rehab as you may be imagining...if you work your butt off in rehab. My step dad had his knees done a few years ago at the age of 70, like you he was down to bone on bone and couldn't walk down his driveway without taking a break....he was down to more of a sideways waddle than a walk. He's a tough hardheaded guy and when the doc told him that they'd be doing one knee at a time he told the doc that he was only going through this "crap" once and they'd have to do both knees at the same time or not at all. So he had them both done at the same time....was told by the doc that he wouldn't be driving a car again for 3 months....he was up and walking with a walker within days......walking on his own (slowly) within 10 days and back driving a car in 5-6 weeks. He now walks better than he has since he he was in his 30's......he had been in several motorcycle accidents (broke his back and messed up his knees) back in the 60's...early 70's and spent most of his life pounding the warehouse concrete floors and standing behind the counter when he own a chain of auto parts stores so by retirement his knees were shot. On a bright note.....I'll get to see more of those vintage calls when you have more time on your hands to post them!!LOL


Thanks SG, like your step dad I requested that both be done at the same time and I was informed by my surgeon that something to do with previous surgeries on both knees I would need a shorter time in surgery. I don't know but I do have issues with being under for an extended period of time because I get lung issues (small blood clots). If I can get both done this summer I'm good with that and might still have a chance for a late September elk hunt. My fishing buddy told me last night that he will help me get to the mountains and get my blind setup in an aspen meadow where I like to hunt. That would be an awesome end to this summer.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

azpredatorhunter said:


> Good Luck with your surgery... I wish they could replace the disc in my lower back! I been out of work for almost 4 years... it's no fun stuck @ home...


Thanks AZ, that will be the next thing on my list while I still have really good health insurance. Hope they can find some relief for your back.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Good luck with your surgery. Hope ya have a speedy recovery so you'll be primed for elk season next year. Always enjoy your posts, looking forward to more.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Thanks Ruger, I got to get healed up so I can get down your way sometime..............


----------



## Tracker401 (May 4, 2012)

Rehab IS the hard part. Good news is you'll be up and walking the day after surgery. Bad news is rehab is never as quick as you want it to be. But the best thing I recall about mine is waking up one day about 6 months down the road and realizing it doesn't hurt anymore. What a day! I did mine on 8-25-06 and walked my daughter down the asile unassisted (no cane, no crutch) on 9-30-06. I just wish I'd have done it sooner! So far the only long term down side is having to get manually searched at the airport. My knee will not go thru the metal detector. No amount of explanation seems to satisfy TSA. Small price for no pain!

Good luck

Tracker401


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Thanks Tracker, ya the surgeon has told me he expects me to be out of the hospital the next day, so you have confirmed that. As far as TSA is concerned, if I'm going to get that kind of search I at least expect dinner and a couple of drinks.......... :help: :cowboy:


----------



## Beerman069 (Nov 20, 2012)

220 if you wanted to slow the progression of your knees getting bad down you should have let congress handled it....they slow everything down! Good luck amigo I have had sugery on both in the last 18 months and have very little cartilage left in there and I just turned 27 on Friday! Hope you have a speedy recovery!


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Thanks Beerman, ya they slow everything down but they also screw everything up. That was my issue, lack of cartilage by 30. I guess I did alright making it to 60 but the last year has had its challenges............


----------



## jswift (Dec 24, 2012)

Best of luck with the surgery- Several friends of mine have had knees and hips replaced with very good success. One friend of mine in his 80's had both knees replaced and killed a deer that fall- not quite as tough as elk hunting but he was still successful --Our thoughts are with you.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Man that's a very generous offer, I hope it doesn't come to that but if it does I'll let you know. My fly fishing buddy only lives 15 minutes from me, so that's an out for me also. Once again YotePill, thanks!!!


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Thank you jswift, I appreciate the thoughts!!


----------



## olsonfia (Mar 12, 2013)

Good luck with the surgery. And like everyone else has said rehab is the tough part. Had mcl/acl surgery on my knee a few yars back. The only bad part about the rehab is when the physical therapist sets you up on the table and stretches your knee till ya wana pee down your leg lol. Just a forewarning


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

LOL.........Thanks olsonfia, I have that kind of pain now if I step wrong...I refer to it as "having tears run down yor legs"


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

"I don't care who ya are that's funny right there"...............LMAO


----------



## olsonfia (Mar 12, 2013)

That's hilarious! :lol:


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

a big +2 on doing yout therpay as directed

ive had my right acl,repaired along with a lateral minesectomy at the same time,plus a third operation on it at the same time(cant remeber what that one was called though,kick boxing injury when i was in my thirties),also had rotator cuff on my right shoulder,decompression on my left shoulder(from years of turning wrenches)

and all 3 times i followed the therapy orders to the T,and am glad i did

other than the arthritis in my joints i wouldnt even know i had them surgeries(arthritis isnt from the surgeries though)

and yes i know the whole "tears down the leg" feeling

that knee surgery is the most pain i have ever felt in my life,and i have a high tolerence for pain,and was in tears at times during therapy.i swore that that therapsit was nurse cratchet in disguse lol

but i am glad i did the therapy and all my at home excersizes,in the long run it paid off

for my shoulders i had teh same surgeon that works on all porfession baseball pitchers in a five state area,along wth all the college teams.i followed his orders to the T also

he told me it is rare to have a non pro athelete recover so quickly, i actually was 3 months ahead of where he expected me to be.

so definately follow the surgeons and therapists orders for recovery,and will be up and dancing with the misses in short time.

an d you and her will be glad you had it done.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Thanks SGB, I KNOW I'm going to be glad, not so sure about the wife :wink: LOL She thinks I can be a pest now, wait till I get healed up.............


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Well, the time is here. Tomorrow morning at 9:30 is the first knee surgery. I couldn't be more ready. All goes as planned, I'll check in tomorrow night or Tuesday morning.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Good luck with the surgery tomorrow Mike ! We'll keep you in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

As well as from the North, good luck, will feel good to put up the dancing shoes for one night !!! Aye.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

good luck tomorrow

you will be in mine and the wifes thoughts

hope to see many new posts from you in the coming days


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Gods speed and will that you will be up and about before long. My prayers for a speedy recover and surgery my friend!!


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Thoughts and prayers with you Mike, praying for a speedy recovery. Take care and good luck.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Good luck swifty--- get some pictures of the nurses.lol.--- you know how we all love pictures.lol. hoto:

awprint:


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Good Luck Mike ! Yep it didnt happen without pics, lol


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Good luck mike! Here is hoping for pretty nurses and a quick recovery!


----------

